# Daisy Chaining Routers 4 times Is it possible?



## Michael1984 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

If I want to extend my wifi network in a daisy chain format but instead of 2 jumps i'll be making 4 jumps. Is this possible? Uploaded a diagram:


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael1984 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If I want to extend my wifi network in a daisy chain format but instead of 2 jumps i'll be making 4 jumps. Is this possible? Uploaded a diagram:View attachment 60441



While it's entirely possible, it's not necessarily a great idea. You'd be better off connecting them all to the same modem. Just bear in mind that network cables only work correctly at 90m in length and below.

@remixedcat can offer your some solutions.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 18, 2014)

yes it is best to connect them to the same modem/router due to possible NAT/DHCP issues. Just locate the router in the center of the premises and it should be ok.


----------



## Mateusz Figat (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael1984 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If I want to extend my wifi network in a daisy chain format but instead of 2 jumps i'll be making 4 jumps. Is this possible? Uploaded a diagram:View attachment 60441



I have made such setup and it works just fine, I would however not expect performance for multiple HD video streaming, still it should deliver very reasonable browsing/email experience. Keep in mind, that any node failure will cut off all relayed nodes.
For my setup I have used dd-wrt firmware in bridge mode - see this tutorials:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Mode
As for cable connection Ethernet allows up to 100 meters (+/- 5m) not 90m, however you may face issues over 95m.
You may also investigate PLC devices (power line communication - means Ethernet over electrical/power network), that I have found extremely easy to deploy and offering much better bandwidth on higher distances in buildings with thick walls/ceilings, where regular wifi relaying is difficult due to bad signal propagation. You may find PLC-WiFi bridges, just plug into power socket and ready. This will save you configuration and wifi issues. Try these links depending on your country and budget:
http://www.linksys.com/en-mea/products/powerline/PLWK400
http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/home-sol...11av-powerline-av-500-wireless-n--starter-kit
http://www.sagemcom.com/consumer/powerline-communication/no-pass-through/fst-plug-502w/
http://en.avm.de/products/fritzpowerline/fritzpowerline-546e/
http://support.netgear.com/product/XAVN2001v2
Most of them are available in kits of few, so you may get good prices.
If you still have to buy routers I believe PLC-Wifi will be much better solution for you.

Good luck!
Mateusz


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael1984 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If I want to extend my wifi network in a daisy chain format but instead of 2 jumps i'll be making 4 jumps. Is this possible? Uploaded a diagram:View attachment 60441



What are you actually trying to accomplish? Your post is vague and lacks information about what your end goal is. I'm almost willing to say that there is a better way to do what you want to do but I can't tell because you haven't said much beyond "is this possible?" Sure, it's possible, but it's not a good idea.


----------



## PainfulByte (Nov 18, 2014)

No problem at all. 

The first router acts as THE router. The other ones you configure as access points. No DHCP/NAT problem there.

If you configure them all as routers, either hope you have routers that have some more advanced routing capabilities than your average linksys or netgear such as routing protocols (RIP or OCSP) or at the very least configurable static routes which you can configure to make the other routers aware of the networks behind the other routers. If so, then there will be no issue.


----------



## Michael1984 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you very much everyone.


----------



## PainfulByte (Nov 20, 2014)

out of curiosity, what brand/models are the routers?


----------

